# VW Caddy 1.9 TDi or Ford Transit Connect TDCi ???



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Need a van for my business. 

Narrowed it down to one of the above. 

Who's got experience of either or better still both?? 

What would you choose and why?


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Just bought my self a 2011 vw caddy what a great van to drive! Excellent on fuel. Was a little expensive compared to other small vans. Reason I bought mine is they look pritty cool once lowered and with a nice set of wheels  I'm also fitting back seats to mine.


----------



## dm2583 (Feb 5, 2012)

Owned a caddy for 4 years and recently drove a mates Connect. 

As far as I'm concerned, theres no comparison. Caddy is MILES ahead in every way. Used to love my Caddy, couldnt wait to give the Connect back! 

The caddy will cost more but boy is it worth it!


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

dm2583 said:


> Owned a caddy for 4 years and recently drove a mates Connect.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, theres no comparison. Caddy is MILES ahead in every way. Used to love my Caddy, couldnt wait to give the Connect back!
> 
> The caddy will cost more but boy is it worth it!


In what way is it better ?


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

B0DSKI said:


> In what way is it better ?


It's a veedub! 'Nuff said  only kidding, the Ford TDCI engines are a bit of a dog I think (after driving a neighbours) the 1.9 TDI engines, whilst being gruff sounding they go on forever!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Transit is a quality workhorse,vw are more refined and will drive like a car,also look miles better.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

VW or Ford?! VW everyday of the week mate. My transporter is solid, well built, excellent on fuel and has never given me bother. My old boss has a transit, new, everything felt weak and it went back to the dealer 3 times in one year beacuse of faults. Get the caddy, you will not regret it :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Caddy is one hell of a workhorse. Great build, engines and service from VW.
I work for B.Gas, mines an 11 plate with 70k on it, 28 mths on the road, 3 services in and it's never missed a beat. It's had the obvious replaced, tyres x 3 sets, 1 set of wiper blades and full brakes incl front discs. Other than that, nothing that wasn't general wear n tear. 
This is the 1.6tdi limited to 70mph but it gets quite a bit of stick, as in, on the road 5 days per wk on a variety of surfaces with an avg daily mileage of 125 miles per day.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think its in one of the show event threads,a few pix of a detailers caddy....looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

On my 2nd Caddy.....Brilliant on fuel, looks, running costs. Carries all my kit on regular 700 mile round trips as well as local day to day stuff. May only be a 1.6TDI, but goes just as well as my old 1.9. In 2yrs all my old caddy had was oil, filters and a rear wheel bearing and had 127k on the clock when I traded it in.
Had a Connect for a week once, hated it. 

Steve


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Value for money it's gotta be the ford, if its looks and a name vw, I had a transporter and it was a dream to drive when it wasn't broken down now I have a connect not had a single issue with it..


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Connect man here as I refused to pay badge tax. I know this goes against the masses but my connect drives better then the last Caddy I had. Not sure what engine it had but it was unrefined and dog slow. 

Love my Connect with its AC etc. More refined diesel unit, bigger cab, bigger load space too looking at the shape.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Had several connect vans before switching to a bigger Toyota van and, well, I never had a single problem with the connect's. Not very fuel efficient mind. Then again, neither is the Toyota!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I lover the caddy maxi


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Connects are cheap for a reason  i have one


----------



## blacktar (Feb 28, 2011)

Have a 11 connect. Not bad no trouble. Caddy is more car likto drive but new connect out in oct if your going new .complete new model looks well and will be more comfort inside with option of three front seats


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't afford a new one


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

ive been asking that same question! would prefer the vw but it all comes down to money!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Caddy.

Drive a Ford and you`ll see why.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I own a Touran, same as a Caddy. 90K+ miles and no major problems.
Drives like a car.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Been offered a ex British Gas Caddy. 

2009 with low miles and full history. Even has aircon

Question is would the colour put you off? They're a pretty bright blue. 

Would you associate it with British gas? Even after sign written for my own usage?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't think so,especialy when sign written and gleaming...'praps add some alloy's:thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

The blue is in someways appealing as I'm sure I could get it looking superb. More so than white.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

White can look great, but you can't get away from the fact their so common :lol: 
Blue's a bit different, less common and most won't twig it's ex BG's especially once you've polished it' :driver:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

I like your thinking


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Although the engine in the connect is old its also probably the most reliable engines ford made. But no doubt there will be issues bought up after this
It's a work horse and works for that purpose.
Caddy does look better but I'd buy for the purpose not the looks.

Are they bigger than a caddy in the back?


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a Caddy Maxi Life - 7 seater and used to hate it, probably as I had to sell my Golf GTD to get it, and had to get a van for the dogs - 2 Great Danes....have to say, over the last year its really grown on me and I really like it now...the ex-BG ones are Raven Blue and have a limiter, but theres plenty of instructions for removing it.

Never driven the Ford - never will either, hate them with a passion (all Fords that is).

Quite a friendly and helpful forum here:
www.caddy2k.com


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Caddy was THE most underpowered thing I've ever driven! 

Needs to be the TDi version me thinks


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

That must have been the one I had. Slow and very unrefined. Very poor indeed.


----------



## bighed (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've driven a Caddy and a Transit for work and I hate both. the caddy is slow and has no power at all. the transit, well, engine probs. Personnaly I'd go for a hyundai H1 with the mercedes engine or a mercedes ( but that's pretty pricy)


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Be interesting to see how the TDi version drives. A lot more torque and Bhp. Got one to see tomorrow and possibly a connect too.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Blackmondie said:


> I've driven a Caddy and a Transit for work and I hate both. the caddy is slow and has no power at all. the transit, well, engine probs. Personnaly I'd go for a hyundai H1 with the mercedes engine or a mercedes ( but that's pretty pricy)


I'd never buy a Merc commercial. They still are and always have been rust buckets.

Great drive though, I took new Sprinter to the east coast of Poland and back. It was a real good drive but the 20 MPG wasn't so good.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

LeeH said:


> I'd never buy a Merc commercial. They still are and always have been rust buckets.


That's true, that's why my first choice would be the Hyudai H1, as it rives very nice to


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Had an 11 plate 1.6TDi Caddy, super drive, economical and plenty of power. Only thing missing was a heated front screen.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

2009 Caddy TDi on the drive 

Reflex metallic silver
Factory colour screen sat nav 
Factory upgraded stereo with iPod input
Rear parking sensors with on screen notification
Parrot hands free kit
Fuel computer
Full VAG history. 

I tiny mark on the paint apart from that immaculate. 

Owned from new by a film company and used as a site managers can so never carried anything dirty or heavy. Cleanest van I've seen for a long time.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice one Bodski :thumb:

Goes without saying though - pictures . . ?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Once I've given it the once over. Bit dirty from driving it home in the rain.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Good call.

What power is it?
My Maxi Life is the 140, so pretty decent for a long thing.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

B0DSKI said:


> Been offered a ex British Gas Caddy.
> 
> 2009 with low miles and full history. Even has aircon
> 
> ...


A set of wheels and changes everything , then go as daft as you want young lads just bought full leather R32 Seats last week to fit in his.



















105Bhp simple Re-Map and it's 150 Bhp and more economical :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Remap is on the cards. Got a mate who runs Mocom Racing who can do that for me. Also on the look out for a set of alloys.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Which engine?

1.9 TDi 105ps, be carefull with the clutch of you map it.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Does any of you have these insured on social,domestic & pleasure including commuting to normal place of work ?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

organisys said:


> Which engine?
> 
> 1.9 TDi 105ps, be carefull with the clutch of you map it.


Yeah that's the one.

The clutch a weak spot ?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Aletank said:


> Does any of you have these insured on social,domestic & pleasure including commuting to normal place of work ?


I do now. Gladiator van insurance


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes. Aviva.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

B0DSKI said:


> Yeah that's the one.
> 
> The clutch a weak spot ?


On that engine, yes mate.
If you choose/need to upgrade it, call these guys for advice/sales.

http://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------

